# USA Fender Geddy Lee Jazz Bass - $950 - Ottawa



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

This has got to be a fake at this price, right?









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

What I can see offhand looks right. If real, a steal.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Gone


----------

